# Où tu iras tu devras avoir un bon...



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,

Alguém pode me ajudar a traduzir e corrigir minha frase do francês para o português por favor ?

"Où tu iras, tu devras avoir un bon niveau d'anglais pour pouvoir communiquer avec les autres personnes qui t'entoureront dans ton métier".

_Minha tentativa:

_"Aonde irás, terás que haver um bom nível de inglês para poder comunicar com as outras pessoas que te rodearão em sua profissão". 

Muito obrigado SãoEnrique


----------



## englishmania

aonde ires/irás ? 


 Aonde quer que vás/(Aonde fores), precisas de ter um bom nível de inglês para comunicar(es) com as pessoas....
[sentido geral de lugar]


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado a vocês , senão a minha tentativa era compreensivél ?


----------



## Fericire

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado a vocês , senão a minha tentativa era compreensivél ?



Estava compreensível, mas não confunda "haver" com "ter".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fericire said:


> Estava compreensível, mas não confunda "haver" com "ter".



Eu confundo-me algumas vezes entre "haver" e "ter" porque em português vocês dizem "há, haja..". Sei que "ter" é usado para conjugar os verbos e "haver" para dizer por exemplo "Que haja dos erros" em geral.

Obrigado e saudações


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Aonde quer que vás/(Aonde fores), precisas de ter um bom nível de inglês para comunicar(es) com as pessoas....
> [sentido geral de lugar]


A frase em francês se refere a um lugar específico, não a todos os lugares. A frase traduzida por SE está correta.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> A frase em francês se refere a um lugar específico, não a todos os lugares. A frase traduzida por SE está correta.




Sim, ela se refere a _todos os lugares _em geral aonde podemos trabalhar e por isso precisamos de ter um bom nível de inglês. 
O lugar pode mudar o sentido da frase em português ? (A construção com os verbos)

Também alguém pode me explicar porque vocês dizem "Aonde _quer que vás_" ao lugar de "_Aonde irás_" ? A frase em francês é o futuro.


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Também alguém pode me explicar porque vocês dizem "Aonde _quer que vás_" ao lugar de "_Aonde irás_" ? A frase em francês é o futuro.


O presente do subjuntivo exprime permanência, por isso.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> O presente do subjuntivo exprime permanência, por isso.



Obrigado uchi.m mas neste caso o futuro não está correto ?


----------



## uchi.m

Não, _aonde irás_ quer dizer que irás a um lugar específico. _Aonde quer que vás_ são todos os lugares, e sempre.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Entendo melhor agora. Traduzo-o por "Où que tu ailles", senão você entendeu a primeira tradução que eu fiz ?


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Entendo melhor agora. Traduzo-o por "Où que tu ailles", senão você entendeu a primeira tradução que eu fiz ?


Ah bon, j'ai pensé que tu voulais dire _où tu iras_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Ah bon, j'ai pensé que tu voulais dire _où tu iras_.



Obrigado para me responder em francês. Sim eu quis dizer "où tu iras" mas a frase em português " adonde quer que vás" se traduz por "où que tu ailles" para o francês. Vejo que há uma diferença entre as duas línguas para os tempos verbais.


----------



## uchi.m

Oui, mais les deux phrases ne sont pas la même chose, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Não, _aonde irás_ quer dizer que irás a um lugar específico.
> 
> Não, não são a mesma coisa você tem razão. Em francês para dizer "où tu iras" o mais logico para nós é de dizer "aonde irás", para vocês não está correto por isso vocês dizem "aonde quer que vás",em francês traduzimos isso por um _subjuntivo presente_ o que dá em francês "_où que tu ailles_"="aonde quer que vás" (para nós franceses).


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> francês para dizer "où tu iras" o mais logico para nós é de dizer "aonde irás", para vocês não está correto por isso vocês dizem "aonde quer que vás".


_Aonde irás_ está correto e é utilizável, mas não tem o significado de où que tu ailles.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Sim entendo a sua resposta, o significado de "où que tu ailles" em português é "aonde quer que vás", não é ? Aprendi a dizer que eu vá, que tu vás...


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Não, _aonde irás_ quer dizer que irás a um lugar específico. _Aonde quer que vás_ são todos os lugares, e sempre.



Why is it "aonde quer" when you use "vas" and simply "aonde" when you use iras?  They both translate to "wherever" in English, or so I believe.


----------



## uchi.m

Aonde irás does not translate into _wherever you'll go to_, but as _there where you'll go to_ instead


----------



## Rosane Pereira

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Alguém pode me ajudar a traduzir e corrigir minha frase do francês para o português por favor ?
> 
> "Où tu iras, tu devras avoir un bon niveau d'anglais pour pouvoir communiquer avec les autres personnes qui t'entoureront dans ton métier".
> 
> _Minha tentativa:_
> 
> "Aonde irás, terás que haver um bom nível de inglês para poder comunicar com as outras pessoas que te rodearão em sua profissão".
> 
> Muito obrigado SãoEnrique


Não sei francês... mas considerando o português do Brasil, o ideal aqui é falar "... para poder SE comunicar com as outras pessoas...".


----------

